# Great Clarion for $35!



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Not mine and I'm not affiliated but this is a great deal for anyone on a budget.

Item #: 221260786760

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22126078676...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=221260786760&_rdc=1


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Very good unit. I ran one for about 8 years along with the DPH9300. $30 is a great price. Looks like all that's needed is a cage. Easy enough to get one too. If I didn't already have 2, I'd grab this one. Still might.....????


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

time left to end of auction = 27 days....


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

60ndown said:


> time left to end of auction = 27 days....


Yes.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

60ndown said:


> time left to end of auction = 27 days....


It's a BIN, no bidding.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Auction ended. Wasn't me.


----------

